# Post divorce counselling



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I know maybe this should be a thread for the Life After Divorce forum but I think I may get more answers here.

Has anyone here done some post divorce counselling?

I know that I am in need of one now but I don't know how to pick the right therapist. 

Are some who specialize in post divorce counselling or do you go to the same people who you ask for help while you are still married?

I know that with therapists it could be hit or miss so I would like to hear from someone who has done it before.

Thanks
notreadytoquit.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi there, notready, 
Just wanted to stop in and see how you are doing......it's good to get help to work through the stages of the process of divorce, it will help with the next relationship you enter into.......getting rid of the old baggage(xh) is always a good thing......
I think if you are happy with the therapist you have that is a good start.......or you could always try someone else, they all are different it's just about getting one that you feel comfortable with......
My therapist is Blind and it seems to fit for me, when I whine I have to catch myself and say what am I complaining about, it's easy to let go of my emotions when he can't see me......although I'm sure he is so intuned to the other senses it doesn't matter he can't actually see my face.......but it feels good to me and it works..........he is not an overly emotional person, and just deals with reality and that is what I need..........


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Jessi,
I actually don't have a therapist yet. I even bought private health insurance since our government healthcare does not cover services like that. I am looking to find one since I am not really getting the emotional support at home. But even with the private plan I think only up to $500 dollars per year is covered with that.

I see some of the hour sessions run anywhere between $80-150 an hour and I still don't work so this could add up to a lot of money later on.

This is why I posted the question to see if there are some who more or less specialize in that or they are really the same people who you use while trying to work on your marriage. I am very hestitant since the MC we picked during the marriage was a crappy one and was not much of a help when I would ask for specific help.


----------

